
New developer looking to help - sergiored
Hello I am a new developer and I want to help for example foodbank, gov, school with code and build my experience(not github).
======
norcimo5
[https://github.com](https://github.com)

There are A LOT of projects that could use your help there. Trust me, it
works!

------
pseshadri
hey sergiored. My co-founder/CTO can use some help for a little bit. Can't pay
Send me some projects. You like sports?

